# Bash <TAB>



## kevkev (12. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Ich wollte fragen, ob es möglich ist, die "automatische Datei/Ordnernamenerweiterung" für die Bash (also z.b. "/home/e <TAB> erwin/") auch in eigene Bash Scripts einzubauen?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Aiju (12. Januar 2006)

Nein, das ist meines Wissens unmöglich.
Was willst du denn damit?

Für folgendes brauchst du es nicht:
--> Nur eine Möglichkeit (Asterisk verwenden)
--> Möglichkeiten auflisten
Beispiel:

```
> echo /home/e*
/home/erwin
> ls /home/e*
/home/eleko /home/erwin
```


----------



## kevkev (12. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Schade.

Stimmt, würde sowas auch ohne <Enter> funktionieren, das man praktisch direkt bei der Eingabe dies aufgelistet bekommt?

Also meines Wissens geht das nicht, aber Ich weiß auch nicht besonders viel ^^.

gruß kevin


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. Januar 2006)

Wenn du zweimal Tab drückst, listet dir die Bash alle Möglichkeiten auf.


----------



## deepthroat (13. Januar 2006)

kevkev hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich wollte fragen, ob es möglich ist, die "automatische Datei/Ordnernamenerweiterung" für die Bash (also z.b. "/home/e <TAB> erwin/") auch in eigene Bash Scripts einzubauen?
> 
> Gruß Kevin


Ja, im Grunde geht das (seit Bash 2.05b).

Schau dir mal die builtin Funktion compgen an:

```
# nur Verzeichnisse auflisten die mit "B" anfangen:
compgen -d B
# alle Variablen die mit "B" anfangen:
compgen -v B
```
Die programmierbare Vervollständigung muß natürlich einkompiliert und angeschaltet sein (shopt -s progcomp).

Gruß


----------



## Aiju (18. Januar 2006)

@kevkev: Ach so, du meinst interaktive Bash-Skripte...


----------



## kevkev (18. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Ok, danke, werde mir das mal anschauen !

@Aiju:
Ja !
Sry, mein fehler, hab mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedrückt.

Gruß Kevin


----------

